# Cape Breton Nova Scotia snow fall, Cabot Trail.



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Hope this picture loads, I'm trying to put it in as an attachment.









Cheers


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Holy Smoke! Awesome Is that all snow?If so what is the the annual snow accumulations? I did the trail 4 times don't remember any stone cliffs that high so close to the road.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bob - Cool pick but are you sure about the authenticity. It looks strikingly similar to one I saw several years back (from iceland)


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

He implies it's a picture of the Cabot trail but didn't say it was. When you right click on the picture it has no history so it does look like a JPeg downloaded from the internet.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I found this from a picture search,
Oswego New York Snow Storm | OkiZoo

Notice the date.
I wonder if his mom sent them or he found them on the net.
Edit,
Found this too,
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...NVYeCBs_dsAT7iYC4Cg&tbm=isch&ved=0CCEQMygEMAQ


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

It was posted on my Facebook by a Barbara Kerr, supposed to be of a place on the Cabot trail called French Mountain. I have NO information as to its authenticity, but very few people use my FB acct, and I don't "think" I've ever been spammed or junk'd or whatever the name for it is. If this is a bogus photo my apologies to all. Still a pretty decent snow shot where ever it is. Here's another one by a different FB source, again not sure of authenticity.
This is Lunenburg, NS. circa 1905;







Cheers


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Sr71 and BigEd, yes the first image does indeed appear to be from somewhere other than originally stated. From Google source it seems to be Oswego NY, north of Syracuse, 2007.
Question; how do you confirm the origins of online photographs?
Was the first pic from NY, or was it from Cape Breton, or Iceland???
The 2nd pic I posted seems to be a scan of a postcard, so I'm assuming it authentic as to location.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

It's really tough to be sure. Very impressive pics wherever they were taken


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought the snow pics were impressive when I posted them, but after just reading this news article; 
Photographic proof that Canada's east coast is basically the ice planet Hoth right now - Trending - CBC News 
I'm done with complaining about the snow over here. Some people have been absolutely nuked with the stuff!!!
But I'd really enjoy spending a day with one of the big snowplow/snowblower trucks, just as a passenger. Looks like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

A Maritime Corpsicle


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

*Authentic Snow Picture*

Guaranteed this picture is authentic from Prince Edward Island this month. This is just one of many and if you want to see snow pictures, do a search in Google for "snow PEI" and filter it for the last two months or so.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Here comes the plow!*

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/comes-plow-135745074.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't even want to think about that much snow.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

all these pics from the maritimes are amazing…I just can't can't imagine dealing with this amount of snow…. (judos to you guys) …..spring is going to suck


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As if the snow wasn't bad enough for them, now they have to worry about it melting and flooding.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Now you guys understand how I go through so much gas in a season. My driveway is 300' long and there's enough space at the top to park about 12 cars. It's also why I only buy Hondas now.

Btw, single stage machines, they don't really exist here. I mean you can buy them and everything, but no one ever does. Of the hundreds of snowblowers I saw roll into the shop I worked at exactly one was a single stage, and the guy that owned it just used it for clearing his deck.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

All the snow this part of N America has received this winter has made for a lot of sensational headlines. But to bring a little perspective into the picture, Google a ski resort in BC called Powder King, they receive annually over 41 feet of snow  How would one go about building a home or any type of building that gets buried under 41 feet of white stuff every year? Where would the plows push it to? 41 feet=12.5 meters!!!! OUCH!
powderking.com :: Home


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The good thing is it doesn't all fall at once and one foot of snow on top of one foot of snow on top of a third foot of snow doesn't equal three feet of snow. The snow settles quite a bit over the course of multiple snow falls.

That said, 41' is a whole bunch of snow and the only thing you can do with it is keep piling it up and away from you. Take a look at Coby's photos !!

I would think with that kind of snow fall you'd almost need to close down part of the year.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

clamdigger said:


> All the snow this part of N America has received this winter has made for a lot of sensational headlines. But to bring a little perspective into the picture, Google a ski resort in BC called Powder King, they receive annually over 41 feet of snow  How would one go about building a home or any type of building that gets buried under 41 feet of white stuff every year? Where would the plows push it to? 41 feet=12.5 meters!!!! OUCH!
> powderking.com :: Home


 I was up that way 3 weeks ago Feb 28 and March 1 and there is only 5 to 6 ft. of snow and this blower was sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The good thing is it doesn't all fall at once and one foot of snow on top of one foot of snow on top of a third foot of snow doesn't equal three feet of snow. The snow settles quite a bit over the course of multiple snow falls.
> 
> That said, 41' is a whole bunch of snow and the only thing you can do with it is keep piling it up and away from you. Take a look at Coby's photos !!
> 
> I would think with that kind of snow fall you'd almost need to close down part of the year.


Okay now imagine with the winter we've had, my wife hasn't missed one minute of work and some morning I picked up doctors and other nurses needing to get to work while driving my wife to work. Yammy was busy and got its workout this year. She works monday through friday 7:15 to whenever she's done. Patients need care whether it snows or not. I have a 2004 Mitsubishi Outlander XLS AWD with only 432000Kms and it's like a tank in the snow, I've never gotten stuck with this thing in 11 and a half years.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh here is a picture I found of our worst winter ever. I believe it was the winter of 80-81.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> Okay now imagine with the winter we've had, my wife hasn't missed one minute of work and some morning I picked up doctors and other nurses needing to get to work while driving my wife to work. Yammy was busy and got its workout this year. She works monday through friday 7:15 to whenever she's done. Patients need care whether it snows or not. I have a 2004 Mitsubishi Outlander XLS AWD with only 432000Kms and it's like a tank in the snow, I've never gotten stuck with this thing in 11 and a half years.


While working on my under-grad, I worked at the local hospital in security. Part of our duties were to go out and transport staff to and fro. A 911 Carrera is a beautiful car, but not so much of snow worthy ride. They learned to appreciate the vinyl seats of the old F 250, when it delivered them safe and sound.


----------

